# Wader repair



## macdog82881 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you guys have an D.I.Y. wader patch ideas,  got real wet the other day and thats not fun and no stores close to me have any repair kits! Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2009)

Silicone/liquid nails, let it dry then a piece of duct tape over it.


----------



## radams1228 (Dec 23, 2009)

I went to NAPA and got a rubber repair kit. Cost about $4.  Working fine for a hole in the knee.


----------



## bigdawg (Dec 23, 2009)

I like Seal-All, Dries quick  - find it at Walmart in the Automotive Department


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 23, 2009)

tube silocone, or it sounds goofy, but i had a buddy fix around his boots with spray on bedliner from walmart.  just sprayed it on the hole and let it dry.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Dec 23, 2009)

You can get some "Shoe Goo" at Wal Mart, is a beg red tub, cheap and will work wonders. I've fixed holes in my waders and even a cut in my wader boot.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Dec 23, 2009)

Aquaseal or Hodgeman urethane wader repair. They are basically the same. I have a pair of waders that have had many leaks over the last 4 years, and finally I think I've sealed most of them. I've been dryer this year than in the last 4. I plan to milk every bid of use out of these waders before I buy any more. 

Any kind of urethane wader sealer will work. It will also seal any dry rot cracks/cuts in the boot. The repairs that I made 4 years ago are still holding great.


----------



## duckman18 (Dec 23, 2009)

i use some 60 second epoxy.... has been holding up pretty good for me


----------



## PaulD (Dec 23, 2009)

Shoe Goo works good and sets fast. I've used epoxy with good results too.


----------



## rosscouch1414 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hodgekins makes a neoprene stockingfoot wader thats pretty thin...i just put that on first then my lacrosse waders..fits like a charm, and the leaks dont get me wet...a little more expensive than the shoe goo (hodgekins wader cost about $50) but it keeps me dry without a doubt...
RC


----------



## parrotheadinaville (Dec 24, 2009)

Gorilla glue.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 24, 2009)

I have found something awesome it's uv wader repair from loon outdoors.Apply it in the shade to wet or dry neoprene or breathable waders,and then put it into direct sunlight.In less than a minute u have a flexible clear seal...Awesome..Repaired my waders with it..

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...rm23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_requestid=134082


----------

